# Schlafsack mit sehr geringem Packmaß gesucht



## Chrisch84 (4. November 2009)

Schönen Abend...

ich suche einen Schlafsack. Er soll in geschlossenen beheizten Räumen verwendet werden (z.B. in Jugendherbergen, im Zug,...) Außerdem möcht ich ihn als "Notbett" für die spontane Übernachtung bei Freunden etc. verwenden.
Preisvorstellung: <100.

Soweit, so gut. Das kann fast jeder Schlafsack. Aber da ich nicht gern ein Haufen Gepäck mit mir rumschleppe und das auf Radtour oder auch bei "Normalreisen" (vorallem im Billigflieger mit nur Handgepäck) sehr hinderlich ist, möcht ich einen sehr kleinen Schlafsack, der möglichst mit im Rucksack verschwinden kann, so dass dort aber auch noch etwas Rest-Stauraum bleibt.
Da ich nicht im Freien übernachten möchte, muss die "Komforttemperatur" denk ich, nicht allzu tief sein.

Wer hat z.B. mit dem Deuter Dream Lite 500 Erfahrung?


----------



## Jogi (4. November 2009)

Ich hab den SALEWA Bike & Hike. Komfort-Temp. ca. 20°C. zusammengepackt ca. 15 x 25 cm. Für Hütte oder so OK, im Zelt in einer lauen Sommernacht auch noch OK. Preis ca. < 50 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (4. November 2009)

Hallo,

hab dieses Jahr beim Alpencross den Salewa Micro 600(oder ähnlich) benutzt. Packmaß ist auch so 15x25. War echt ein super Teil und ich hab nur 40 Euronen bezahlt. Also


----------



## Chrisch84 (4. November 2009)

Dank euch schonmal. Die sind ja beide recht vergleichbar. Den Micro 600 hat bergfreunde.de für 30 plus Versand. Der Preis kommt mir seeehr entgegen. Aber hält der auch ausreichend warm? Bin eine kleine Frostbeule. Aber für'n normal beheiztes Zimmer und maximal ne Woche müsste es reichen, oder? Für was hast du den denn schon so rangenommen?


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. November 2009)

Chrisch84 schrieb:


> ich suche einen Schlafsack. Er soll in geschlossenen beheizten RÃ¤umen verwendet werden (z.B. in Jugendherbergen, im Zug,...) AuÃerdem mÃ¶cht ich ihn als "Notbett" fÃ¼r die spontane Ãbernachtung bei Freunden etc. verwenden.
> Preisvorstellung: <100â¬.






Chrisch84 schrieb:


> Aber hÃ¤lt der auch ausreichend warm? Bin eine kleine Frostbeule. Aber fÃ¼r'n normal beheiztes Zimmer und maximal ne Woche mÃ¼sste es reichen, oder? FÃ¼r was hast du den denn schon so rangenommen?



Also wenn man beides lesen tut: Wenn hat's bei Freunden, in Herbergen oder im Zug unter 5 Grad?

Mir hat bei 10 Grad ein Seidenschlafsack gereicht. Wobei ich's gerne kÃ¼hler mag.


----------



## Chrisch84 (5. November 2009)

Naja, aber bei angegebener Komfottemperatur von 17°C würd ich glaub ich bei 10°C bereits frieren... Und wenn man schon den ganzen Tag unterwegs war, womöglich durchnässt wurde und dadurch doch ganz schön ausgekühlt ist, ist ein zu dünner Schlafsack ziemlich Mist.
Hab mir den hier bestellt: HIGH PEAK Trekkingschlafsack Pak 600. Gefiel mir optisch besser als der Micro 600 von oben. 40 Euronen bei amazon und sollte morgen da sein.


----------



## groovemax (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir bei www.sportbiene.de  einen Schlafsack EXPLORER light 800 gekauft.
Packmaß: 25x15cm Gewicht 800gramm Preis Euro 19,95 
Das ist ein absolut Professioneller Schalfsack, zum Tourenwandern, oder Tourenbiken geeignet. Der Preis ist unschlagbar und für Deine Zwecke absolut ausreichend.

bei Globetrotter.de gibt es Schlafsäcke mit einem Packmaß von 18x8 cm und Gewicht 500gramm aber der Preis : 350.- Euro

Gruss Sven


----------



## simplesaiman (2. Januar 2010)

habe mir nach langem hin- und herüberlegen einen yeti vib 150 schlafsack gekauft. kostet zwar 179 euro, ist aber meiner meinung nach eine der besten investitionen der letzten jahre. gewicht: 440g, packmaß 9,5 x 9,5 x 21 cm. mit einer entsprechend kleinen isomatte (in meinem fall thermarest prolite 3R) kann man so mit einem 30 liter rucksack "campen" gehen. ich finde so eine anschaffung lohnt sich. man hat so einen schlafsack ja schließlich nicht nur eine saison...


----------



## flyingscot (2. Januar 2010)

Für den Zweck habe ich auch einen: Cumulus Quantum 200 + Pertex Endurance Außenhülle, 600g, getestet bisher bis +4 Grad. Wenn man mit Klamotten pennt, dürften 0 Grad auch kein Problem sein. Isomatte ist eine TAR FL Prolite Regular, 460g. Und dann noch ein 200g-Tarp und fertig ist das Nachtlager


----------

